# Steam Verknüpfungen kaputt (.url)



## Ray2015 (22. September 2017)

*Steam Verknüpfungen kaputt (.url)*

Hallo miteinander,

seit gestern spinnt Steam ein bisschen rum. Ich kann Spiele nur noch direkt über Steam starten. Die Verknüpfungen funktionieren nicht mehr. Auch wenn ich sie neu anlege.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist da los?

Edit: Gelöst:

Windows 10 > Einstellungen > Apps > Standard Apps > Standard Apps nach Dateityp auswählen > .url > Internet Browser


----------



## Pimp-OINK (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steam Verknüpfungen kaputt (.url)*

@ *Ray2015* 

Du bist jetzt offiziell mein Held!  Das hab ich seit gestern auch (evtl. neue Version CCleaner) und bin nicht drauf gekommen was ich machen muss, ich hab jeden möglichen Schwachsinn ausprobiert und hoffentlich nicht noch mehr beschädigt... 
Das das so einfach ist  

Alles wieder schick... DANKE!


----------

